# Novatec Hubs any good?



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello,
Any of you tried these hubs? Are they any good?
I ride fairly aggressive with max 4ft drops and mainly trail riding. Looking to replace my current hubs.

Novatec D041SB & D042SB
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/p_racing.php?c1=3&c2=10

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

No. They are Joytech hubs. Avoid them.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Why avoid them? I'm curious because Transition's hubs are rebadged Joytech hubs and I happen to have one on the rear of one of my bikes. It seems like a pretty stout hub so far.


----------



## ThatOldDude (Jul 2, 2007)

I have Novatech hubs on some Sun SOS rims. Been using them almost a year now with no problems. I mainly do trail riding but on occasion will hit a 3 ft drop and some jumps. They've held up so far.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Ask on the Ibex forum. I think that is what comes stock on their bikes.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Norco also has used them, re-badged as Axiom, they used to be pretty popular on the north shore a few years ago because they were easy to service and came with both quick release and solid axles. They are generally heavy but pretty durable, I have seen that they do a carbon version, haven't heard much about them though. They also make a SS hub that was popular with European trials guys because it was cheap and solid.
I've got a couple of friends who have several years on them, no issues.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

using joytech hubs now, kindda heavy for what it is, quite ok for me...


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried the carbon ones ?
Anyone have any newer updates on how these (either)
have held up ?
How does the weight of the Novatech rear hub compare
to a Shimano XT hub ?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

What about Novatec rims? I got a Novatec Dominant (rim) coming with a frame I've brought, just chasing any info? Does Novatec have a website?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Well here's something...

http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/s_racer_data.php?act=sagadetial&id=18


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the D1425BT rear hub on a wheelset I got. I know they are their cheaper hubs, but I developed a TON of play in the freehub in less than 30 miles. This is on my 2x2 MTB that I was only using on the road. No drops besides curbs.

Took it to my mechanic and he didn't know how to remove or tighten the freehub. I'm going to try and do it again even if it means I will break them. Can't use it as it is now anyways.


----------



## Canwood (Jun 27, 2004)

Just for context, I'm a Clydesdale riding semi-aggressive BC Cross Country trails. I don't do drops.

I've been riding a Novatec hub for about two or three years. I have a good LBS who honoured the warranty, which is good, because I had to have it replaced twice while it was under warranty and once after (the LBS still replaced it, good folks). I then had to have the cartridge bearings replaced on it after that, and the freehub body came lose after a week of riding after that. Needless to say, I'm not a fan.

as for the weight, I have Rhyno Lite XL rim on the Novatec, and my other wheel is a Rhyno Lite (not XL) on an XT 765 hub, which feels lighter. By guess is that the XL rim is a bit heavier. Also, the XT is centre lock. The XT six bolt hubs are noticeably heavier than their centre locks, so if you're comparing the XTs to the Novatec's keep that in mind.

I'd say go XT. Even if the freehub fails, they are cheap to buy a whole new freehub body, and easy to relplace it yourself with the right tools.

Canwood


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

no problems with novatec for two years of using everywhere
watch what happened when i checked em:
http://photofile.com.ua/users/dns.fotoplenka/150189694/
see, it's almost like new, despite i rode xc, am and lite DH, even sometimes in liquid mood and it still runs well.


----------



## adriel (May 31, 2009)

Go for the 4 bearings hub.. They are more durable, especially for D042SB-SS :thumbsup:


----------



## milankrus1 (Jul 16, 2010)

hi guys
maybe you should check this out
*http://issuu.com/novatectaiwan*
also
*http://www.youtube.com/user/dhride1000*

you should know that in past 4 years Novatec did big progress in branding and products at least in some countries where they have good distributors
I will suggest to check D712SB hub


----------



## Ecogeek (Aug 30, 2009)

*Novatec hubs*

This 



is a handy looking bit of kit for a spare wheelset. Esp if you have several bikes.

Couple of different versions too.
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/p_racing.php?c1=3&c2=14

Let's face it, hubs, esp front are low tech by modern stds. They are an alloy tube w bearings stuck in the ends and a couple of flange to mount spokes on. A kid could *design* (not make) one on google sketchup in 30mins.
No professional is going to go too badly wrong with this tech in 2010.
So I have no fear about riding these - esp as I am not fat and so push no design limits even w pretty aggressive riding.
I'am already sacrificing max performance/(min) weight for value/versatility. So I am not worried about that either.
But there is still a problem. Where to buy them!


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

I got mine at Superstar Components under their own name... they feel great, light, and very easy to service! I think the Switch Evo hubs are the same as D881SB/D882SB hubs


----------



## Jado (Apr 24, 2010)

Apparently they are feshionable......i cracked up laughing when i read this.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fudja (Sep 14, 2010)

Jado said:


> Apparently they are feshionable......i cracked up laughing when i read this.


guess they tried to say that they've made some big leap over the past years in hub's desing and managed to hit 1XX level :-D


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

fudja said:


> guess they tried to say that they've made some big leap over the past years in hub's desing and managed to hit 1XX level :-D


They made OEM hubs and parts for many Asian bike companies, I guess. I've seen the catalog, their high-end stuff are not cheap, not bad actually. Test ride the carbon wheelset, I was quite impress, fast engagement, competitive weight.

At the end of the day the eBay stuff really ruin the name, that's a shame.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Novatec is made by Joytech. Joytech has been making good hubs for many years, them along with Formula make most of the OEM house brand hubs on the market. I have a set of WheelTech hubs that is Rocky Mountains house brand wheel and hub branch. They are Novatec and they work just fine.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mimi1885 said:


> At the end of the day the eBay stuff really ruin the name, that's a shame.


maybe it "ruins" their name in terms of the high-end market you prefer, but those $80-a-set ebay hubs are darn good for the price. They are pretty much identical in internal design to the old Hope Bulb hubs. Heavy but solid, dependable, and easy to service


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

boomn said:


> maybe it "ruins" their name in terms of the high-end market you prefer, but those $80-a-set ebay hubs are darn good for the price. They are pretty much identical in internal design to the old Hope Bulb hubs. Heavy but solid, dependable, and easy to service


That I agree. I even think about getting one myself for the SS. it's cheap and many bling color to choose from. Thanks for the reliability info, what's the engagement on the rear hub you know? is it similar to Hope at 15 degree?

I think the company should change the name for their high-end product. If I'm going to by a $7000 Cannondale I'd think twice if they advertise Cannondale by Pacific.:thumbsup:

That's how many industries work though. $1M Bucatti is owned by VW. $250k Breguet watch is owned by Swatch.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mimi1885 said:


> That I agree. I even think about getting one myself for the SS. it's cheap and many bling color to choose from. Thanks for the reliability info, what's the engagement on the rear hub you know? is it similar to Hope at 15 degree?


yes, 24POE, i.e. 15deg engagement. Just confirmed with the hub in my garage



mimi1885 said:


> I think the company should change the name for their high-end product. If I'm going to by a $7000 Cannondale I'd think twice if they advertise Cannondale by Pacific.:thumbsup:
> 
> That's how many industries work though. $1M Bucatti is owned by VW. $250k Breguet watch is owned by Swatch.


Good point. Novatec is already a higher end brand of Joytech, although maybe they should split the products lines differently or split them further


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Boomn, 15 is a pretty good number, lower than DT Swiss. I'm impress for such a cheap set of Anodized hub. Sorry, is it pretty loud, I like them loud.:thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mimi1885 said:


> Thanks Boomn, 15 is a pretty good number, lower than DT Swiss. I'm impress for such a cheap set of Anodized hub. Sorry, is it pretty loud, I like them loud.:thumbsup:


no, unfortunately not


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

boomn said:


> no, unfortunately not


 you just can't have everything at $100 a set. , When I was in Asia a few years back there's a Chris Queen Claim 120pt engagement neon bright ano, for about $150 a set. Kicking myself now not trying them out.:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking at this set as a spare: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Cycling/Parts-accessories/Wheels-tyres/auction-364151310.htm

Note that this is New Zealand currency.

Aside from the colour, does anyone know of any issues with servicing/reliability that I may encounter?


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

D041SB and D042SB are the most reliable hubs in the world that come in red and gold 

At ~730 grams per set they are very hard to break.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

syl3 said:


> D041SB and D042SB are the most reliable hubs in the world that come in red and gold
> 
> At ~730 grams per set they are very hard to break.


I second that. In fact they are some of the absolute FASTEST hubs I've ever tested at any price. They just roll forever! Even as fast as Fulcrum Red Metal Zero hubs. They have the better version which is at 650gr a pair.

The new D811SB however is unreliable and slower and lots of my buddies have been having bearing problems with it. Avoid!


----------



## Pho'dUp (Feb 6, 2004)

Just built up a pair 29 wheels using D041SB and D042SB disc hubs. The rear is heavy. I think my rear wheel was 150-200gms heavier than a HopePro2 rear wheel. I will say this though. They do seem to roll very smooth at least brand new out of the box. The bike is 29er FS not built light at 29+ lbs. but I was shaking my head as it seemed roll great and fast. SSpeed buds I was riding with were perplexed too.

I ordered up a second pair as spares for a future build. At 70bucks shipped it's not bad at all.


----------



## clydeman (Sep 12, 2011)

Pho'dUp said:


> Just built up a pair 29 wheels using D041SB and D042SB disc hubs. The rear is heavy. I think my rear wheel was 150-200gms heavier than a HopePro2 rear wheel. I will say this though. They do seem to roll very smooth at least brand new out of the box. The bike is 29er FS not built light at 29+ lbs. but I was shaking my head as it seemed roll great and fast. SSpeed buds I was riding with were perplexed too.
> 
> I ordered up a second pair as spares for a future build. At 70bucks shipped it's not bad at all.


Instead of starting a new thread I figured I would post in this one. How have these hubs held up? I am looking at buying a set.


----------



## Stillriding (Oct 16, 2008)

We ran the hubs for DH, DJ, and Enduro all season with great results. Really like the flexibility to change out axles when changing set up without rebuilding the wheel.


----------



## y33dave (May 21, 2007)

I bought a pair of wheels last year off ebay with some Novatec Hubs for my XC Hardtail 
ALEX DP20 Novatec HUB Disc wheelset WHEEL SET RED WHITE | eBay









- I've riddend a lot of different wheels in my day, and for the price - I've been quite pleased with these~! They look nice, the 3-pawl system engages nicely and they are fairly quiet. I bought the wheelset primarily for the looks (white rims, red hubs, black spokes) - but found them to hold up with my riding style - aggressive Colorado trail and XC riding... I even threw the Stan's No-Tube kit in with no issues! I should mention I'm a bit of a Clyde too (6'5" - 230#'s)

However, I gotta say, I am less than impressed with their US customer service. I've been trying for over a month now to get the bearings and axles replaced with their upgraded 9mm front and 10mm rear conversion, to NO avail. I even tried an online company that supposedly sales Novatec wheels... I can't get a response from either one of these guys.

I was hoping the bearings/axles from the new wheels would be compatible... 
I was looking thru novatecwheels.com and noticed these: <O</O
front: D041SB-9<O</O
rear: D142SB-10

Business must be so good they don't need to respond to the guy who wants a few parts rather than a whole wheelset.

I guess I'll just have to hitup the guys at Chain Reaction and have another wheelset built up with some Hope Pro II's again like I did for my FS rig.


----------



## mudncrud (May 6, 2010)

will the novatec D041SB work with 20 MM through axe?


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

Mavi spokes


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Some of the low cost asian stuff is getting really good. I have the novatech 4-1 hub, and its honestly better than my hope. Better construction, more solid feeling, can use any fork drop out style.

I also have a bitex 48pt rear hub. Takes a few rides to break in the seals, but its really a great hub.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

anybody tried a 15mm version of novatec hubs?


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

anyone know where I can get the axle conversion kits for the novatec D881/D882 hubs in the US? 
I know superstar components Switch EVO hubs are rebranded novatecs but they don't ship to the US.


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

*bitex hubs*



One Pivot said:


> I also have a bitex 48pt rear hub. Takes* a few rides to break in the seals*, but its really a great hub.


What does this mean?


----------



## ionofchios (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the 711 front and 712 rear hubs? Price and weight-wise they're certainly tempting, but I'm not so sure about reliability and strength - 144 g doesn't sound like much for an alloy front disc hub, and I don't want the thing shearing in half under heavy braking. I'm 90 kg and plan on using them for moderate XC with 180 mm rotors.


----------



## dhegglin (Aug 1, 2011)

*D712 blew up after 6 month of use*



Jason Boi said:


> Hello,
> Any of you tried these hubs? Are they any good?
> I ride fairly aggressive with max 4ft drops and mainly trail riding. Looking to replace my current hubs.
> 
> ...


Check out the pics. Blew up the freehub and axle after using them for 6 months.


----------



## mikeybike (May 9, 2007)

*My experience*



ionofchios said:


> Anyone have any experience with the 711 front and 712 rear hubs? Price and weight-wise they're certainly tempting, but I'm not so sure about reliability and strength - 144 g doesn't sound like much for an alloy front disc hub, and I don't want the thing shearing in half under heavy braking. I'm 90 kg and plan on using them for moderate XC with 180 mm rotors.


My experience and specs on my home build- no issues after 500+ miles on my full suspension Treck EX9, me weighing 135lbs...
Novatech hub D711SB & D712SB 28hole; Stans Crest hoops; Nova skewer; allow nipples; Sapim laser spokes; Stans rim tape; Stans valve stem= 1450g. Not bad.

Noise- almost silent. I would like it to buzz a little. It has noise, and I did notice the sound changes hi-low-hi-low etc with each revolution which on the rear which I have never heard from a wheel before. Could be inbalanced and not the hub's fault. But it works fine and priced off fleabay I would do it again.


----------



## ElNomad (Jul 2, 2013)

Got Novatec Diablo rim with D882SB hub (rear wheel), the hub went bust this weekend after only six months of riding. Not impressed.
Called and emailed Novatec USA, no response yet.


----------



## ionofchios (Mar 30, 2013)

mikeybike said:


> My experience and specs on my home build- no issues after 500+ miles on my full suspension Treck EX9, me weighing 135lbs...
> Novatech hub D711SB & D712SB 28hole; Stans Crest hoops; Nova skewer; allow nipples; Sapim laser spokes; Stans rim tape; Stans valve stem= 1450g. Not bad.
> 
> Noise- almost silent. I would like it to buzz a little. It has noise, and I did notice the sound changes hi-low-hi-low etc with each revolution which on the rear which I have never heard from a wheel before. Could be inbalanced and not the hub's fault. But it works fine and priced off fleabay I would do it again.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ionofchios (Mar 30, 2013)

ElNomad, was it the ratchet that failed?


----------



## ElNomad (Jul 2, 2013)

ionofchios said:


> ElNomad, was it the ratchet that failed?


Yes, it's the ratchet. Started with a mis-shifting feel and went from bad to worst within a mile. Didn't freewheel either. Was waiting to hear from Novatec before I took it out and look at the damage.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Bought a set a year ago because it was too cheap to ignore. Finally built my wheels today and found out that a hole for the disc screws was tapped to big. 

Now I have a spanking bright red anodized paper weight.

Or it can still be used for rim brake bikes


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> Bought a set a year ago because it was too cheap to ignore. Finally built my wheels today and found out that a hole for the disc screws was tapped to big.
> 
> Now I have a spanking bright red anodized paper weight.
> 
> Or it can still be used for rim brake bikes


Or you could use a larger screw that fits the hole.


----------



## ElNomad (Jul 2, 2013)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> Bought a set a year ago because it was too cheap to ignore. Finally built my wheels today and found out that a hole for the disc screws was tapped to big.
> 
> Now I have a spanking bright red anodized paper weight.
> 
> Or it can still be used for rim brake bikes


I would suggest to contact Novatec's customer service. It took them a week to get back to me, as they where at a bike show, but then responded very quickly and send me a new freehub. It's a different one, and I haven't tried it yet (as decided to buy a more reliable wheel)


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

just run the disc with 5 screws until they send you a replacement, it will be fine.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

ElNomad said:


> I would suggest to contact Novatec's customer service. It took them a week to get back to me, as they where at a bike show, but then responded very quickly and send me a new freehub. It's a different one, and I haven't tried it yet (as decided to buy a more reliable wheel)


I wonder if they would honor the warranty considering I bought these from a Taiwanese Ebay seller. If they will then thumbs up to their CS folks.

Crossing my toes now and hoping for a replacement. Other wise it'll be used my pavement and dirt road wheelset.

On a weird note these hubs would have earned awesome airline mileage as they will criss cross the Pacific again. Bought from Taiwan and sent to the East Coast. Then off to SE Asia and now may be going state side again.


----------



## dimm0k (May 25, 2009)

any new info on these hubs, specifically the D041SB D042SB? Considering the Alex DP rims on eBay and these are the hubs they use... mostly a beginner/intermediate XC with small drops.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Keeping this thread going into its 7th year.

I picked up a set of D811/D812 Novatec hubs for $85 shipped!

Front is a solid two bearing unit, runs 191g 
Rear is a four bearing unit with an aluminum 3 pawl, 27 poe freehub unit.

The machining on them looks excellent and everything looks like good solid quality. I'd put them on the same quality level as Chosen (Stans 3.30/Sun-Ringle Dirty Flea) hubs.

Building them up with Velocity Blunt 35 rims, should be a nice semi-wide wheelset. Pictures to follow.

Here are the pictures


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

I just got a GREAT set of wheels with these hubs. Old discontinuted WTB Laser TCS Cross Country 26" rims laced with these Novatec D041sb d042sb. Rims are white and hubs are red. they look sweet. These WTB rims didn't stay on the market long; they quickly went to the frequency series of tubeless rims. I have a set of the TCS 29er trail rims that have done me well. these wheels are for my fiancee's first MTB and are an upgrade from a set of alex xd comps with shimano 525 hubs. Shimano 525 hubs might be one of the worst hubs they ever made so these novatecs cant be any worse. besides, red is her favorite color. 

Got the set of wheels off ebay for $229 shipped and the seller included a 3rd rim unlaced that he had so I've got backup if she taco's one!


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

cpfitness said:


> I just got a GREAT set of wheels with these hubs. Old discontinuted WTB Laser TCS Cross Country 26" rims laced with these Novatec D041sb d042sb. Rims are white and hubs are red. they look sweet. These WTB rims didn't stay on the market long; they quickly went to the frequency series of tubeless rims. I have a set of the TCS 29er trail rims that have done me well. these wheels are for my fiancee's first MTB and are an upgrade from a set of alex xd comps with shimano 525 hubs. Shimano 525 hubs might be one of the worst hubs they ever made so these novatecs cant be any worse. besides, red is her favorite color.
> 
> Got the set of wheels off ebay for $229 shipped and the seller included a 3rd rim unlaced that he had so I've got backup if she taco's one!


The D041/42 hubs are very solid, just heavy (especially the rear) as it uses a steel axle and freehub body. Otherwise the cartridge bearings are good Japanese models and are a common size if you need to replace any.


----------



## tomfish (Aug 9, 2010)

where can I get a set of these hubs with 15mm front and 12/142 rear setup? thanks!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

tomfish said:


> where can I get a set of these hubs with 15mm front and 12/142 rear setup? thanks!


eBay. The 4 in 1's are convertible... Super easy to convert the hub to fit any fork or mtn bike frame on the fly.

Novatec Mountain Bike Hubs Kit Shimano 8 9 10 Speed D882SB D882SB 32 Holes Black | eBay


----------



## zemper (Aug 5, 2013)

chiming in... 2 years and counting on my 26er WTB i19 Frequency with D041/42 Novatec hubs... so far so good! i mainly ride cross-country and light to moderate trails and do little 2ft jumps time and again during speeding up to clear small obstacles. hubs still running with no issues. i say, not bad. 

only gripes are they're quite heavy (about 600-700 grams, i forgot the actual weight) and the slow engagement. but for the price i can't believe they're still rolling.

( ps. i am about a 120lb rider naked, so YMMV )


----------



## Tier1Voodoo (Mar 15, 2015)

Just got the D041/D042SB-SS sets. Haven't tried them. Seems strong and nice


----------



## zemper (Aug 5, 2013)

these pics were taken 2 years ago, my build was WTB Frequency i19 26er, laced to DT Swiss Revolution spokes. up to now they're still holding fine on my HT XC bike. 

ony negatives would be the not -so-quick engagement and the weight (somewhere betwee 500-600gms, i forgot to weigh these hubs before they were laced to my wheelset)


----------



## ssdj002 (Nov 15, 2016)

*you re doing something wrong.*



dhegglin said:


> Check out the pics. Blew up the freehub and axle after using them for 6 months.
> View attachment 797506
> View attachment 797507


I have some novatec hubs that are from 2004 or 2005 and been abused on a dirtjumper. Novatec might have just started to make bad hubs now, who knows


----------



## zeeede (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll keep an older thread going. I had a D632SB come stock on the rear wheel of my all mountain bike. First riding season the free hub teeth chipped and also destroyed the ratchet ring. Happened two days before I was flying to Moab with my bike. Novatec was excellent about warrantying the parts, and even priority-mailed the replacements to me in Utah so I could have a local shop install them. Unfortunately none of the shops could get the ratchet ring out, so I ended up just renting a rear wheel. Then I came across a screaming deal on a rear wheel with a 54 tooth DTSwiss 350 and just gave up on the Novatec hub.








Fast forward to winter season, and I pick up a fat bike with the D202SB rear hub. That hub breaks the freehub body within the first 5 rides (on snow, none-the-less). Again, Novatec technical service comes through for me, gets me replacement parts no problem. At the time the guy I talked to at Novatec (who I had built a relationship ship with trying to get the other hub fixed before/during Moab) mentioned that they have been having a lot of issues with the D202SB, and were working with the manufacturer to come up with a solution.









Anyway, I get the parts, put the D202SB back together, everything is hunky dory for the next dozen rides or so, until last night, when it grenades itself again.

I'm 6'4 and 225ish lbs, so I probably stress drivetrains a little more than the average rider. If you're a clyde I'd be wary of the Novatec hubs (or at least the two that I've had experience with). I'm sure a ton of people will chime in and say "I've got thirty thousand miles on mine and they're fine".

I will say I am 100% impressed with Novatec customer service, and they definitely back their warranty and stand behind their parts. The price on these hubs is often right, so if you're on a budget and willing to tolerate a little down time if you have a failure, you can buy with confidence.


----------



## zeeede (Nov 29, 2011)

zeeede said:


> ]
> 
> Anyway, I get the parts, put the D202SB back together, everything is hunky dory for the next dozen rides or so, until last night, when it grenades itself again.
> 
> .


The latest DB202SB carnage.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I have 711/712 on my 26". Rode some good hard miles on it including durango to moab and a total of about 2 years. Had no issues. Probably due to disassemble and lube the freehub. Love the look and they have great build quality. 

My Stans 3.30 is functioning but limited life. Do I re-lace the novatec, buy a new Novatec or something different?


----------

